# Pigeons for training



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Just curious where you guys get your pigeons for training your dog(s). Do you buy them from someone who raises them, or do you trap them somehow? In either case, how/where do you get them?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I raise my own. I keep about twentyfive racing homers all the time so I always have them.

I don't use them that much but they do come in handy for certain things.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I could help you but, the other day when I went to catch them there was almost zero where there's usually near a hundred. I can't even get them this year in mass numbers like last year.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

come trap them at my apartments, we have like a hundred of them and they're a pain in the butt.


----------

